

Tilt-shift minecraft shader (video) - idan
http://youtu.be/cA_llLh7tE0

======
twelvechairs
This is nice and all, but does anyone really want an ingame experience where
only a tiny portion of the centre of the screen is in focus?

The nicer parts of shading are from the mods that he is using (in modified
form), [http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/120261-125-glsl-
shaders-...](http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/120261-125-glsl-shaders-dof-
bump-mapping-waving-wheat-dynamic-shadows-and-more/) and
[http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/940974-125sonic-
ethers-u...](http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/940974-125sonic-ethers-
unbelievable-shaders-glsl-shaders-dynamic-shadows-more/)

~~~
jws
What if it boosted your frame rate and saved your battery?[1]

The blurry areas could be rendered at lower resolution then blurred to the
final screen. I read an article where a 2D side scroller used this technique
to good effect on its frame rates.

3D would require a serious mathematician to make the various edges match well
enough to not be offensive.

EOM

[1] A Macbook Air that happily runs 6 hours on battery will run about 90
minutes playing minecraft.

~~~
lifeformed
This looks far more computationally expensive than without shaders.

That side scroller benefited because it could just draw the
background/foreground sprites at a lower resolution before blurring. You
wouldn't be able to get that luxury easily with a 3D game.

~~~
jws
I can't speak for all games, but I find my fragment shaders dominate. That is
compute power related directly to the number of pixels rather than polygons.

If I can render objects in the distance at 1/3 the spatial resolution, that is
1/9th the fragment shading, times a much reduced texture bandwidth since I'll
be using a lower resolution mipmap.

I'll still have to composite it back in to the full resolution frame, but if
that operation is faster than my fragment computations it would win.

------
jfoutz
I think a pretty great sandbox game could be made out of this effect alone.

------
kristianp
Is it just me, or does the video jerk every second?

This one does the same:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQbUyO9goxM&feature=relmf...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQbUyO9goxM&feature=relmfu)

------
mackyinc
Nice work!

------
aiscott
Very nice! I doubt my old MacBook pro can tolerate much more in minecraft, sad
to say.

